# 1/350 K'Tinga



## REL

This is a project that I wasn't going to make public until it was finished. But it's been bumped ahead of everything else I'm doing and I'll be working on it full time, because someone really wanted it and they've convinced me to finish it right away. 

This will be ready in about one month, will be made from high quality fiberglass with resin detail parts, so it can be fully lit.


----------



## John May

Wow !!! 
:woohoo:


----------



## Vaderman

I am interested! 


Scott


----------



## Griffworks

Ooooh! Pretty!


----------



## schmidtjv

Count me in!

John


----------



## ClubTepes

Yeah, I think I'll have to pick up one of these.


----------



## The Trekmodeler

WOW! What a master!!!!


----------



## edwhitefire

yes, am very interested!
btw, do you EVER sleep?


----------



## REL

Sometimes.

I'm starting on the nacelle details now.


----------



## Guest

I think i should point out that Richards' definition of 'sometimes' could well differ from others 

Going to be a beauty methinks, another winner is taking shape.
Go easy


----------



## REL

I made a few adjustments to the nacelle.


----------



## starmanmm

Looks like another kit I'm going to be buying from you!!


----------



## John P

Me too, depending heavily on price.


----------



## edwhitefire

Just to clarify, are you on the "Men In Black" sleep schedule, where you'll either get used to it or have a psychotic episode? Or is your 'sometimes' dependent on when the cofee and sugar run out between going to the grocery store? Just curious!


----------



## Nova Designs

I think I'm going to faint!

Please put me on the list for one of these!


----------



## Trekkriffic

I like it... a lot ! :thumbsup:


----------



## REL

Got all the major components ready to start the super detailing.


----------



## Nova Designs

Ooooooh baby!!!


----------



## sbaxter

I'd like to have one of these even more than I wanted the 1/350th refit, which is really saying something. Too bad I can't actually afford it ...

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## jay_barnes

Beautiful! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Jafo

VERY nice. very nice indeed!


----------



## SteveR

Master caster, you are! Yessss ....


----------



## drewid142

another "MUST HAVE" kit!


----------



## Opus Penguin

So what are we looking at price-wise?


----------



## REL

I'll wait to announce that publicly when it's nearer to completion, not that much though.

I did more work on the bridge.


----------



## REL

I'm recreating the kit part off the Leopold Railgun for this scale.


----------



## REL




----------



## drewid142

MY GOD, MAN! How do you do it?

I'm really excited about this one! I was going to build my Captain Cardboard Klingon ship as a Ktinga... but no more... I can't wait for this one! 

Lighting friendly! I want to put interior sets in the windows! We'll see if that's possible!


----------



## Dr. Brad

Wow, that looks beautiful. Just beautiful. Your work is very nice...


----------



## REL

Thanks, I'm nearly finished with the outside of the nacelle.


----------



## John P

How about a photo-etch fret for the Kronos-One version?


----------



## actias

Nice Job Rich! Any chance that a TOS Enterprise is in the "near future" pipeline?


----------



## REL

I know of a few that are being made right now but I have no idea when they'll be released. So when the time comes they're not released then I probably will make one.


----------



## REL

John P said:


> How about a photo-etch fret for the Kronos-One version?


The Kronos is more than just PE parts, it's almost a different ship altogether, there's some physical changes as well.


----------



## REL

Still recreating Leopold parts for the scale I need. Actual kit piece shown next to my scratchbuilt piece.


----------



## Nova Designs

LOL, that's great, scratchbuilding kitbash parts. I love it!


----------



## drewid142

WOW




...can't wait


----------



## John P

REL said:


> The Kronos is more than just PE parts, it's almost a different ship altogether, there's some physical changes as well.


 Really? I thought it was the same ol' K'tinga model from TMP with some photoetch added.


----------



## Captain April

I wasn't aware anything had been changed.


----------



## schmidtjv

The biggest physical change was the complete re-do of the warp nacelles, which included lights on the inboard side and front end cap. I'd post pictures, but my computer crashed and it will be a while before I can access those.

But there are some great pictures on Starship Modeler, here's the link-
http://www.starshipmodeler.com/trek/movietech.htm

Check images 28-37 in the Qonos One section of the K'Tinga pictures

John


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

man. talk about overkill...

this is what happens when you try to put on detail just for the sake of showing detail. what an overly greebled mess! (the Quo'Nos One, not the TMP 'Tinga)


----------



## REL

I've finished the nacelles inner and outer halves.


----------



## schmidtjv

WOW!

John


----------



## starmanmm

Damn... now that it is getting good... I'm off to school in the am for training for my job. Gotta find a computer there to keep in touch with what is happening!


----------



## REL

I bought a 1/144 scale Leopold and I was able to get 2 parts out of it, one of which was one I already scratchbuilt so I'll be replacing that one from the one I got out of the kit.

I'm working on the neck now.


----------



## Trek Ace

Richard,

Plan on selling LOTS of these.


----------



## John P

Just awesome. Nice, sharp detail.


----------



## REL

Thank you. 

Starting to work on the ball section now.


----------



## John P

Nice ball!


----------



## Nova Designs

OMG I think you made it upside down!!! Oh Noes!!!!11!!!1


----------



## starmanmm

You are really moving fast on this kit!!!!


----------



## REL

Update.


----------



## PixelMagic

I'm very impressed by how sharp you can get your details to be. Very nice.


----------



## Nova Designs

Looking very good!!!!


----------



## starmanmm

The more I look at these pics the more that little voice in the back of my head is saying... "you know one won't do it. You want two of these!"


----------



## Atemylunch

starmanmm said:


> The more I look at these pics the more that little voice in the back of my head is saying... "you know one won't do it. You want two of these!"


Just two? I figure you would want three to stage the opening of STTMP.


----------



## Bot The Farm

Yeah, but you would need an aircraft hanger to fit in the model of V'geg..........


----------



## KUROK

Good (K'Tinga) head !


----------



## REL

Working on the bridge platform now.


----------



## Vaderman

Dude. Sweet.


----------



## REL

Size reference pic with all the money I have left from my weekly allowance LOL.


----------



## REL

Still working on the command structure.


----------



## Guest

I said this was going to be a winner, i take it back.
It's most definately going to be a winner and then some!

Beautiful Richard, absolutely beautiful :thumbsup: 



REL said:


> Size reference pic with all the money I have left from my weekly allowance LOL.


A whole $20 eh?
I envisage you and your mates down the pub...
"One beer and seven straws please barman" 

Go easy


----------



## starmanmm

Atemylunch wrote



> Just two? I figure you would want three to stage the opening of STTMP.


Hummm. Maybe... maybe.


----------



## JonD

Must. Have. This. Ship. End. Of.


----------



## REL

I'm starting to work on the rest of the bridge platform.


----------



## frostrubin

Amazing work - as always!
Every time I saw your work I think it´s perfect - until I see the next update that is even better...


----------



## lizzybus

Yowza!
Truly breathtaking work there!

I've said it before, and i'll say it again....the immense talent displayed on these boards is frightening at times!!!!

Inspirational!

Rich


----------



## Nova Designs

Man this really makes the AMT kit look like garbage and then some!


----------



## uss_columbia

Sweeeeet! I am *so* in for one of these!


----------



## Gunstar1

Wow - I've never been so excited about a Klingon Cruiser -
Are you done putting all the "junk" on the bridge dome (I'm sure you've got it all figured out)?

Would you consider making accurizing parts for the 1/350 refit? 
(by accurizing i mean redone warp engines, secondary hull, lower sensor dome, bridge dome, and impulse engines).

I bet you could nail it. I'm not looking forward to all the reconstructive surgery that needs to be done on the refit.


----------



## John P

The don't do it! 
Is it SO far off we can't build it out of the box and be happy?


----------



## John P

Wait, forget I asked, I forgot where I was. :lol:


----------



## REL

Gunstar1 said:


> Wow - I've never been so excited about a Klingon Cruiser -
> Are you done putting all the "junk" on the bridge dome (I'm sure you've got it all figured out)?
> 
> Would you consider making accurizing parts for the 1/350 refit?
> (by accurizing i mean redone warp engines, secondary hull, lower sensor dome, bridge dome, and impulse engines).
> 
> I bet you could nail it. I'm not looking forward to all the reconstructive surgery that needs to be done on the refit.



I appreciate your comments, but personally I think the PL refit looks fantastic and I wouldn't change a thing. And now that I'm on this, I've seen all the modifications people have made to make it look more like the filming model, and I'm happy they have the initiative to take that on, only after it's built I can't really tell they did anything. 

I think a seamless build and perfect paint job will be more impressive on a build up than a few corrections here and there, and the PL kit builds up perfect right out of the box as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## REL

I'm working on the bottom of the platform now.


----------



## REL

oops there were couple of panels out of line, I fixed it.


----------



## REL

I'm doing more detailing on the neck, I had to scratchbuild the part from the MPC Darth Vader TIE in 1/2 scale.


----------



## WarpeD

Obviously, this model will have to be mounted on some sort of continuously rotating swivel so that all of the gorgeous detail can be appreciated. Wow. Absolutely gotta have one ---- but I said that already. Keep 'em comin,' REL!!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

:freak: 


:woohoo: 


Shiny!


----------



## REL

I'm starting on the upper section, I made it out of poplar since it's a fine grain, I need to get some renshape for stuff like this.


----------



## Vaderman

Looking awesome as usual. Can't waitto see the final product.

Scott


----------



## Nova Designs

Hey Richard, do you have some of those mini woodworking tools for stuff like this, like you can get from Micromark?


----------



## REL

Nope just the regular stuff. Still working on the impulse deck.


----------



## REL

Update.


----------



## schmidtjv

Dang, just got drool on my keyboard :tongue: 

John


----------



## starmanmm

> Dang, just got drool on my keyboard


And probably on the screen too!


Ah, no... that was me! :drunk:


----------



## REL

Thanks.

Update.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Just....


----------



## uss_columbia

The details are *SO* crisp, it's amazing ... looks like a model twice its size. I can hardly wait for the kit to be ready!

(so I can set it on the shelf with dozens and dozens of others to plan to build eventually but never get to  -- I guess that makes me a collector, not a builder. NOOO! 

(I've been moving and am amazed at how many models I've accumulated. I have 32 large boxes filled with them and still have about half of them left to pack. And these are just the ones still in boxes. I'm almost as bad as JohnP  )


----------



## Nova Designs

Man this is going to be _so_ awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## REL

I did some more work on the shuttlebay area.


----------



## gundam222

The amount of details on each parts is WOW!!!

How long did it take you to make all these parts?

Rel do you think that the production model will have a opening shuttle bay by any chance?


----------



## REL

I'm not going to make a detailed shuttlebay for this but if people want to do that then I would love to see the result.

I'm starting on the main body now, I made the rails that the top structure mounts to and then starts the scribing and paneling. The pieces to the structure are held together with double stick tape in these pics.


----------



## Griffworks

Ooooooh! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass

Wow! It's hard to believe that you can do that from scratch! Incredible work :thumbsup:


----------



## REL

I'm working on the underlying scribe pattern on the hull now.


----------



## Guest

Top notch and a few more levels up REL, going to be a peach this one.

Really nice dust effect on the ruler by the way, how long did that take ?


----------



## Nova Designs

OMG I want this so badly!


----------



## Opus Penguin

Nova Designs said:


> OMG I want this so badly!


You and me both. Next to the 1/350 refit and TOS E I wanted the K'tinga version.


----------



## REL

Still scribing away. 

Charles Adams provided me with detailed scribe and panel placement in vector files. He made these in mere hours for me when I was in a bind on what went where, here's a jpeg of the files he gave me for the top of the ship, and now he's working on a similarly complex pattern for the bottom.

If anyone needs blueprint or pattern work he's the man to go to, he's good no doubt there.


----------



## REL

Almost finished with the top of the hull.


----------



## StarCruiser

Maybe it's just me, but take a close look at the leading edge of the engineering hull - right in front of the superstructure... Looks like it may be too flat towards the center. It may just be the angles of these pictures, but it appears that way in pretty much all of them...


----------



## REL

I'm not sure if it's flat or not, it's hard to photograph this thing, it might be flatter than the studio model in that section.


----------



## StarshipClass

REL said:


> I'm not sure if it's flat or not, it's hard to photograph this thing, it might be flatter than the studio model in that section.


Is this the area you're talking about:


----------



## Nova Designs

Yeah I can see it too, definitely a strange curve going on there... but my god those details!!!

How hard would that be to fix?

FWIW, here's a view looking forward from the rear that shows how the curve should look...










and here's yours











:wave:


----------



## REL

Nova Designs said:


> Yeah I can see it too, definitely a strange curve going on there... but my god those details!!!
> 
> How hard would that be to fix?
> 
> FWIW, here's a view looking forward from the rear that shows how the curve should look...
> 
> 
> 
> and here's yours
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:



It's definitely appears to be flatter. As for fixing it, it would be nearly impossible at this point.


----------



## REL

Finished with the top hull.


----------



## REL

I stripped off all the detail and I'm reshaping the hull to match the profile on the studio model.


----------



## PixelMagic

REL said:


> I stripped off all the detail and I'm reshaping the hull to match the profile on the studio model.



Ouch, that sounds like a pain.


----------



## REL

Not at all, and I truly appreciate someone pointing that out to me before it really was too late. That's why I like to post work in progress pics.


----------



## Griffworks

Yeah, that sorta sux, REL. However, it also goes to prove just how dedicated you are to offering up a quality product! :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR

Well done, Rel. :thumbsup:


----------



## starmanmm

> I stripped off all the detail and I'm reshaping the hull to match the profile on the studio model.


Now that is dedication!  

No way I can say no to one of these after all the work you have put into this!!!


----------



## Nova Designs

Hahaha, as soon as you said _"It's definitely appears to be flatter. As for fixing it, it would be nearly impossible at this point."_


I knew you would be doing it anyway!


You are the MAN, Richard. :thumbsup:


----------



## StarCruiser

REL said:


> I stripped off all the detail and I'm reshaping the hull to match the profile on the studio model.


 OUCH! Sorry I brought it up... This will slow it down a bit, to say the least.

And now - knowing your dedication to this beauty - I wish I had the money to afford one... oh well.


----------



## Gunstar1

REL said:


> Not at all, and I truly appreciate someone pointing that out to me before it really was too late. That's why I like to post work in progress pics.


In that case, I have the courage to present my feeble request:

bridge top 
bridge closeup 

Anyway some more junk could go up on the bridge dome?
hopefully that wouldn't take too much - it's just that that is the one spot that you do (in the movie) get really close to


----------



## Nova Designs

I think that's just a booger. :tongue:


----------



## Nova Designs

Since, you're fixing it Richard... I don't think that the problem is that the center part is too flat, but that the initial curve is too steep and then flattens out. The curve should be much more subtle at its start. Look at the crease in the wings and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## REL

Ok here's after a few hours work on it, I'm still refining the shape more and I think it's starting to look better. I was able to save the detail on the wings at least.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Much as I regret your having to back-track I do think it's been worth the effort.


----------



## StarCruiser

Oh yeah...much better...


----------



## Nova Designs

Now you're cooking with gas!


----------



## REL

Ok, now I'm back to where I was a few days ago, I'll get the scribing and detail finished today.


----------



## Carson Dyle

I think I liked it better before.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Just kidding. :hat: 

Great work, Rich.


----------



## schmidtjv

Now THAT'S the dedication of true artist!

Bravo Rich, Bravo.
John


----------



## Opus Penguin

Man I hope I can afford one of these!!! It is looking even better!


----------



## jbond

Gaaahh!! Will to resist...fading!!

What's the price point and who's selling this again? I just sank a few grand into a new TV, I'm having twins in December, and now this! 

My other big concern is I haven't worked with fibreglas before, and how well will that material hold this detail? This is some of the crispiest work I've ever seen but I always thought fibreglas was for simpler shapes.


----------



## REL

Fiberglass reproduces detail as well as resin does, the epoxy used in the fiberglass casting is a liquid just like resin is, it's only reinforced with glass fabric. But it's also lighter and stronger than resin, and cast's in clear for lighting.

This is fiberglass.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/ac_4.jpg


----------



## jbond

And how do you glue it?


----------



## Carson Dyle

jbondMy other big concern is I haven't worked with fibreglas before said:


> I'll vouch for the detail; it's superb.
> 
> Frankly, I'm surprised garage kit producers don't work in grp more often. It's a terrific medium for this sort of stuff -- especially if the subject calls for lighting.


----------



## REL

Superglue. Fiberglass is just fabric reinforced plastic, you use the same materials you'd make a regular plastic model kit with.


----------



## REL

I finished the scribing and panels....again.


----------



## actias

DAMN!!!!!!!!! I convinced myself not to spend the money on one of these because of the flat hull area and now you've gone and fixed it. So much for convincing myself OOOOH MY ACHING HEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oggy4u

Great work REL, it shows such dedication when you corrected that flat part of the engineering hull.You work so quickly and with amazing precision.
Is it possible for you to show a side view of the secondary hull showing all the detail along the side of the hanger deck? You know the greebles below the square intercooling housing?


----------



## REL

Thanks. I haven't put those back on yet, but I did track down the actual kit parts in 1/2 scale. Well here's one pic of it before I stripped it down. I'm also now going to have to build a new 'comb' section on the upper structure becasue this one doesn't match the curvature of the hull now.


----------



## Captain_April

Wow, just wow, that is going to be a thing of beauty, I said it before but this time I mean it, I will have to buy this one for sure. Great work as usual Rel.


----------



## uss_columbia

I was away for a few days and came back and saw the rework. This is the kind of dedication to quality I like to see. It's a pain to do things over, but when the improvement is real, it's worth it. Definitely a must-have kit!


----------



## drewid142

Wow. Wow, wow,wow. Rel... as far as I'm concerned THIS is your best... or at least MY favorite! When the 350 Refit came out... and everybody was talking about how much they wanted a 350 TOS... I was quietly dreaming of a really good 350 K'tinga! THANKS, MAN!

Oh... and I really respect and admire your dedication... and speed! I've been working on my 350 and 72 Proteus kits for almost a year... I can't work on them full time... but I've re-done them numerous times for the same reason... I really want them to be the best they can be!

I'll be getting 2 of these K'tingai... I don't really know why... but one just doesn't seem like enough... and I can't afford 3... although a recreation of the opening scene of TMP might be pretty cool! Ahhhhh... display space!


----------



## actias

REL Just Awesome! Are you going to use a brass tube in the boom / neck to keep it from sagging? Like Captain Cardboard did with the classic Klingon ship.


----------



## REL

Thank you.

Yes it will have a hollow brass tube cast in the boom for support and to run wiring to the bridge.

A better pic showing the scribe and panel details.


----------



## Nova Designs

I think I'm going to cry.... with joy. :woohoo:


----------



## starmanmm

Make that a double!

:woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## REL

I did an experiment yesterday, I pressure cast fiberglass slow set epoxy and here's the result. Almost 
water clear with NO bubbles. This is better than clear resin because this is the same epoxy I use
in my fiberglass pieces, so it's extremely durable and not brittle. 

This is the technique I'm going to use from now on for my clear cast peices.


----------



## StarshipClass

Neat!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Carson Dyle

Fantastic.


----------



## Nova Designs

Awesome!


----------



## Opus Penguin

"Meee wantss preciousss!" Oops ... sorry wrong genre! Boy I cant wait for this to come out!


----------



## REL

Thanks.

Starting on the bottom now.


----------



## Heavens Eagle

Well it looks like I will have to cough up for a couple of these at least. Especially if you do the modded parts for Kronos 1.


----------



## REL

Still working on the bottom, I'll take a better pic tomorrow in the sunlight.


----------



## REL

I guess it would help if I uploaded the pic.


----------



## John P

It would, it really would.


----------



## starmanmm

I thought that red x was it... as seen from two galaxies away!


----------



## REL

I made some corrections to the rear part of the engines by extending that plate all the way to the back.


----------



## phicks

Just wanted to make sure you don't forget the R2D2 feet under the sides the the hanger deck:

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/Klingon/klingon22.jpg

I don't see them on your version, but maybe you are saving them as a final detail.


----------



## Gunstar1

phicks said:


> Just wanted to make sure you don't forget the R2D2 feet under the sides the the hanger deck:
> 
> http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/Klingon/klingon22.jpg
> 
> I don't see them on your version, but maybe you are saving them as a final detail.



oh yeah.... the hole in the "foot" is where the spotlight comes from.

side

side/aft


----------



## uss_columbia

phicks said:


> Just wanted to make sure you don't forget the R2D2 feet under the sides the the hanger deck:
> 
> http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/Klingon/klingon22.jpg


It looks like the detail on the vertical wall aft of the R2 feet also come from the MPC R2D2 kit (the stuff behind the removable back panel). The greeblie above them might be R2 part as well. (I only have a sealed R2 right now and don't want to open it just yet; so I can't check for sure.)


----------



## schmidtjv

Here's a pretty good shot of those parts-
http://members.fortunecity.com/zobovor/r2-d2_model_kit.html

John


----------



## REL

Cool thanks guys. I actually bought the R2D2 kit for reference, I'll have to scratchbuild the pieces smaller of course. I already did that on the bottom of the neck for the piece that goes there from the kit's back panel.

Anyway, I should have this finished up by the end of the week and I'll start the molding next week. 

Thank you everyone that pointed out the shape flaws and posted kit parts, I really appreciate it.


----------



## starmanmm

Molding next week!!!! 

Getting Closer! :roll:


----------



## Nova Designs

oooohh!!! I can't wait to see the first build-up!


----------



## 1701ALover

I still haven't seen anything stating how much this beastie is going to cost! I already have my 1/350 TMP Enterprise (not finished, sadly) and an AMT BOP (which is SUPPOSED to be close to 1/350), so I REALLY want one of these to complete the set.


----------



## Griffworks

I hear it's going to go for 2 million Quatloos!


----------



## mynoosha

Kinda' makes you want to quit your job and build models,does it not? What a fun read this thread is. Pity for REL that asskissings aren't legal tender.Come to think of it, pity for the rest of us ,too, else we'd all have 1/350 Klingon ships perched proudly in our living rooms! Seriously; SPECTACULAR craftmanship.


----------



## ClubTepes

Was the price of this piece ever discussed??

A little concerned over the post about you getting out of the biz and I'm highly interested in this piece.


----------



## REL

It's not quite ready yet so I haven't publicly announced a price yet, and I'll still release this in a limited amount, it'll just be one of the last one's I release.


----------



## saiyagohan

Hey Rich,
I am sorry you have not responded to the thread I posted,but I am being honest here by saying it will be a loss to GK makers around the USA if you quit making the kit you make. They are too expensive for me to buy,but the craftsmanship you put into each one along with the blood and sweat,well your work is just amazing. I know you have heard me say this along with thousands of others,but I feel that the loss won't be felt until you are gone.

It is my hope that you change your mind,and I am quite sure I can get those thousand to agree with me. If a new job is on the horizon great,glad to hear it. But you have been given a gift here,and if you gave it up altogether,well it is a great loss to the modeling communities and modelers who love you and your work.

Please reconsider,not just for a peon like me,but for all of the modelers on the communites who know you and appreciate your work. Consider still doing this but part-time if possible. All I can say from me and everyone else is:


WE LOVE YOU RICH! STAY WITH US.............................


----------



## REL

Geez man, calm down.


----------



## SteveR

Rich, you're an brilliant craftsman, and we have nothing but good wishes for you, whatever you do. :thumbsup:


----------



## GT350R_Modeler

I just hope I can get my hands on the 1/650 "D" before he goes away.


----------



## REL

Thanks everyone. I'm starting on the pylons now, I made a jig to align them at the proper angle.


----------



## starmanmm

Nice Detail!


----------



## REL

Finished with the pylons and nacelles except for the plate that goes on the back.


----------



## Vaderman

That is just so cool! I think I am going to have to buy one of these.

Scott


----------



## starmanmm

> I think I am going to have to buy one of these.


 
That no longer became a question for me. Just deciding if it will be only one and not two of them!


----------



## Tordoc

Canadian dollar is nice and strong. $1.07 US. When will you be taking pre-orders?


----------



## Tiberious

I'm just praying I can afford one myself....will go well with my MR TOS and PL Refit...shame I'm not a better model builder to do them justice.

Jim


----------



## Mr. Canoehead

I'll be buying one, just hope I can get in on the list while the loonie is so strong...


----------



## REL

Thanks.

I finished the plate that will go on the front of the main hull.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Hey, it's _Jupiter 2_ shaped!

(sorry).


----------



## REL

I'm starting the casting now, here's a pic of the first pieces. These were pressure cast and have no bubbles.


----------



## drewid142

Are you taking orders yet?

Forgive me if I'm early... but I want to make sure I don't miss this one!


----------



## Opus Penguin

drewid142 said:


> Are you taking orders yet?
> 
> Forgive me if I'm early... but I want to make sure I don't miss this one!


He has not announced it yet. We are all closely watching this forum to order.


----------



## Nova Designs

Wow, nice casting!


----------



## starmanmm

Detail looks crisp.


----------



## Pidg

Rel, I'm an old guy wih money. Put me on the list for a K'Tinga and an E-E. I assume you take money ?


----------



## REL

First castings of the nacelle.


----------



## Opus Penguin

Will you be casting the whole model clear?


----------



## REL

All the parts that needs to be lit will be clear, the rest of it will be resin.


----------



## REL

Pidg said:


> Rel, I'm an old guy wih money. Put me on the list for a K'Tinga and an E-E. I assume you take money ?


Either that or goats. :thumbsup:


----------



## schmidtjv

Goats? Dang! All I've got are two sheep and an emu.

John


----------



## 1701ALover

I haven't got two roosters to rub together...how can I possibly afford this damn thing! (Okay...this farm animal analogy is getting silly...but I LOVE it!!)


----------



## John P

Got change for that emu?


----------



## StarshipClass

How about a pig?  They're more equal than other animals.


----------



## REL

I thought I would post a picture of the detail the fiberglass is able to reproduce, since some people had concerns about that.


----------



## Griffworks

They look fine to me. Just like the castings of the E-E you did in clear looked fine, too.


----------



## starmanmm

Never had a doubt!


----------



## uss_columbia

PerfesserCoffee said:


> How about a pig?  They're more equal than other animals.


LOL! Good one, Perfesser.


REL: Looking awsomer and awsomer  I can hardly wait!


----------



## REL

Update.


----------



## starmanmm

Looks great... but look at all those tiny pieces! :freak:


----------



## REL

It's finally finished, I have about 80% of it molded and I'll finish the rest over the next few days. First castings will be ready by the end of the week, the price has been lowered to $450 from $475, which includes shipping in the US. Those that upgraded from BOP's that paid $475 will get a $25 refund. 

Orders for this will be handled by someone else, I'll give out his info in the next few days. The reason for this is I don't want to get behind, and I have a tendency to take more orders than I can timely handle so this person will make sure not to take payments until I have one ready to ship out. 

Thanks


----------



## Modeler1964

Well its been a pleasure watching you work on this Richard! This is a grail kit for me especially in this scale and I have gladly purchased mine! This is the first of Richard's kits I have purchased and can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## REL

Starting the castings.


----------



## REL

The back side of the parts.


----------



## Opus Penguin

Ouch! I am sure the kit is well worth the price but it is too rich for my blood. I figured around $200 but I can't afford it unfortunately. I can't wait to see how those who get one do on it.


----------



## RMBurnett

*I can only hope...*

Folks,

As someone who also purchased Richard's marvelous kit, I can't wait to watch all of you others who's work here I so admire post their progress building the K'Tinga. 

I'm especially interested in everyone's choice of colors and their lighting ideas.


----------



## schmidtjv

RMBurnett said:


> Folks,
> 
> As someone who also purchased Richard's marvelous kit, I can't wait to watch all of you others who's work here I so admire post their progress building the K'Tinga.
> 
> I'm especially interested in everyone's choice of colors and their lighting ideas.


I intend to give mine a Partridge Family Bus paint scheme with black lighting interior

(ducks)

Just kidding!
John


----------



## starmanmm

> I intend to give mine a Partridge Family Bus paint scheme with black lighting interior


 
I like that idea! :woohoo: 

The price is there... but just remember... Rel is leaving (so the rumor goes) and if so... this is your last chance to get one of his kits.

Me... well, I am going to get one... just gotta figure out how to get two of them. :freak:


----------



## Mr. Canoehead

I deffinately want one... This would be my first time purchasing a kit from Rel, I am just curious how to go about purchasing this kit?


----------



## REL

I'll post that info in a few days here.

Some more parts cast.


----------



## Mr. Canoehead

I am just curious if Paypal is the only method of payment you accept Rel, I need to know since it takes 6-8 business days for Paypal to clear.


----------



## REL

Any method is fine, it doesn't have to be PP. 

Thanks


----------



## Nova Designs

Oh dear those castings are pretty!


----------



## 1701ALover

REL, I'm sorry, your work really is awesome, but I have to ask why such a steep price? What exactly brought you to charge almost $500 for what is essentially less than a cubic foot of plastic and/or fiberglass? It's really too bad that so many of us have to miss out because the really good kit that everybody wants and has been clammoring for for YEARS is finally available but is priced so far out of our means.


----------



## Krako

Are you kidding? The price he's asking is a bargain for this kind of craftmanship. REL doesn't own a factory. He can't mass-produce thousands of these and then base his price on volume.

What you'd be getting is a hand-crafted, personally-made, piece of art. By a freakin' master. Save up for it, 'cause it's worth every penny.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

1701A Lover,
Gotta disagree strongly here,

REL's ships are of the top most quality and are worth every red cent. and not just in the craftmanship of his sculpts, but also in the customer service, the packaging, the instructions... from top to bottom .

Now I do wish that shipping was a little faster (and who wouldn't? ) but until he finishes that transporter I'm sure he's working on, it's as good as it gets.

Is the price steep? for most people, yes. But I've seen plenty of GK kits that aren't nearly the same value for the buck. 

Please, compare the price of canvas and paints with the price of the Mona Lisa and you may get an inkling of how poorly constructed your comparison of "plastic and/or fiberglass" is to the finished kit is.

I'm Glad REL is going to be able to get paid for doing work he's good at for wages I'm sure he deseves. Maybe someday we can all buy commercial kits based on a design of his at retail prices. And that will be a good day for everybody.


----------



## Modeler1964

Yeah, you have to be joking. Time alone is a valuable commodoty. REL has been working on this for over 2 months. Let's see, I would have to charge about 5000 a month if I equated my time with creating this kit. 
Don't get me wrong here I know it may seem like a lot but I don't work for my employer for less than I am worth.

This is only considering the time spent on this project and not the level of artisanship required to create it from nothing.
It is well worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## actias

Not to mention that if REL came down to $200.00 somebody would say that that's too high as well. A kid who only has a newspaper route as income might think $100.00 is too expensive. So unless REL offers them for free, somebody would complain about the price. It's all relative.


----------



## SteveR

1701ALover said:


> What exactly brought you to charge almost $500 for what is essentially less than a cubic foot of plastic and/or fiberglass?


Um ... hours of labour? Level of skill? Scarcity of examples? Quality of finished product? All of these serve to raise price far above that of materials alone.


----------



## REL

1701ALover said:


> REL, I'm sorry, your work really is awesome, but I have to ask why such a steep price? What exactly brought you to charge almost $500 for what is essentially less than a cubic foot of plastic and/or fiberglass? It's really too bad that so many of us have to miss out because the really good kit that everybody wants and has been clammoring for for YEARS is finally available but is priced so far out of our means.


I understand what you're saying, but it's just not the actual cost of materials that determines the price. 

The fiberglass really eats up the molds fast, so I have to make new one's constantly, the rubber is nearly $100 a gallon with shipping,the fiberglass is about the same price, as well as the resin. My molds aren't just a straight pour, they're jacketed, so that means multiple layers which takes a lot of time.

I also have to factor in the time it takes to lay up just one of these, which is roughly 4 to 5 hours, then having to watch it until it cures. The FG we use is a 2:1 slow set clear, it takes 2 days for it to set up before it can be pulled from the mold.

http://uscomposites.com/epoxy.html

If it were just a straight resin casting the cost would be about half, but since lighting is the driving factor behind this it needs to be cast in clear, and clear resin doesn't give the results of FG as far as light weight and strength.


----------



## Nova Designs

Wow, I can't believe someone even _asked_ that question.  

Richard, would you take payment in two parts, with the model to be shipped upon payment in full? I'm afraid that if I have to save up all at once I might miss out like I did on the BOP.

Although nothing else is going to take priority over this one, this time. :wave:


----------



## Mr. Canoehead

Rel even though your getting outta the custom GK business I hope you still poke around these forums from time to time. Afterall you do gotta see one of these things built up...


----------



## Mr. Canoehead

My be an outta date question but has anyone out there compiled any referance to this model? I checked Starship Modeler for any referance and their links just send me to the Refit page.


----------



## uss_columbia

Gotta put in my $.02 about the reasonableness of the price. Sure that would be too high for a mass-produced kit, but it's perfectly reasonable for a limited-run hand-molded work. I'm in for one; just let me know when and where to send the money.


----------



## oggy4u

Please let me know how to order the K'tinga and what the shipping to Canada would be. 
Thanks, Alan


----------



## Modeler1964

Mr. Canoehead- Check over at SSM at this link. On this page you will see locations for lighting on the K'Tinga posted by goose there:
decal locations are also discussed a little further down.

http://www.starshipmodeler.net/talk/viewtopic.php?t=55388&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=150

SSM also has a lot of K'Tinga photos in their reference section. Hope this helps!


----------



## JonD

Ditto for shipping to the UK, please, REL. Just amazing workmanship!


----------



## 1701ALover

Well, obviously, modeling is meant to be for the haves and not the have-nots.


----------



## Nova Designs

Not at all, its just that there are aspects of any hobby that are not going to be available to everyone. There are plenty of inexpensive kits out there to build. But as with all things, you get what you pay for.


Besides, with all that "haves and have nots" BS you're starting to sound pretty self-entitled. That isn't going to get you far on this forum.


----------



## Griffworks

To a point, I agree w/*Nova Designs*. What exactly do you mean by your statement, *1701ALover*? I'm rather confused by what you're getting at with that statement, as the only bad thing I see about this kit is that it won't be exactly cheap. However, from the pics we're seeing as well as what we've seen previously or REL's work, it'll be worth every penny. 

I realize we don't all have disposable incomes, but that's where you have to carefully pick and choose which kits you really _have to have_ and those which _would be nice to have_. I've been doing that for years. No "have's vs have-not's" action that I'm seeing.


----------



## RMBurnett

*What does that mean?*

Folks,

Regarding the haves and have nots in hobbying...I must say, I have to agree.

I think it's pretty simple. See, I HAVE paid a very reasonable 450 bones to Richard for his METICULOUSLY HAND CRAFTED kit, which he allowed members of this forum to weigh in on and then actually go back and RETOOL to make it more accurate (!). 

I'd have paid double for such workmanship.

However, if I DIDN'T choose to pay him, he wouldn't ship me a kit for free, so I'd NOT HAVE a REL-made K'Tinga.

Simple. 

So...now...I'm looking forward to HAVING a K'Tinga...because sometimes, HAVING, you may find, IS as pleasing a thing as wanting. It's logical...and most of the time...it's true.


----------



## Carson Dyle

In terms of hard knocks, being unable to plop down $450.00 for a spaceship model is unlikely to garner much sympathy from any quarter.


----------



## Gunstar1

To clarify 1701Alover's point - (white-collar modeler vs blue-collar modeler)

From age 7 to 17 I spent a lot of time building models - I did tons of modifications to Star Wars models to make them look more like they did in the movies. I could get away with it $$$ because I got the models for xmas and bday presents (and they were only $10-20 a pop for the most part) and i could use parts from other models, do a lot of carving, and paint by brush - a good artist's eye can go a long way. 

After academic and social demands from college (down with college, up with apprenticeships!) I jumped into married life and have two kids now. My wife and I both work hard to make ends meet (100K evil student loans, mortgage, and daycare which is essentially another mortgage). Since my early days of modeling (almost 10 years ago now), I have only purchased 2 kits - the PL Refit and FM millenium falcon, because I consider those to be the holy grails of modeling. It was hard enough to justify purchasing those with my lovely better-half, and there is no way I could justify the purchase of this incredible Ktinga kit. And rightly so - I, like others, have a responsibility to my family.

The issue is that to do a model REALLY WELL (in this case, spending the money on this kit and the work is almost done for you) one must have all the tools and time (which=$$$), since doing a model MacGyver-style (chewing gum and string) will only take you so far quality-wise. For some like myself, it's difficult to see people casually spend so much (not that they can't) even just to practice on spare PL-Refits. A modeler may not have much skill but a lot of spare income and time. A modeler may have incredible vision for a project, but may not have the financial means to get there. Thus the "have's and have-not's".

I think part of the frustration is that this kit is a VERY limited time offer, so anyone who cannot throw money easily around has no chance to save up for it.

I now step down from my soap-box.


----------



## Nova Designs

Gunstar, the reality that needs to be faced here is... *thats life.* There are _always_ going to be things we want that we can't afford. Its reality, and we each have to budget and decide what we can and can't afford to spend money on. White collar vs blue-collar is completely irrelevant. We _all_ have to do it.

This isn't some egalitarian issue, Richard deserves to make money for his efforts--at the very least to break even--and the return on investment for a one-man operation like this is simply too low for him to put his price within the reach of every single person interested in the kit. He's probably only making a few bucks per kit as it is.

I understand the frustration of not being able to afford something you want... _believe me._ But the attitude that a kit maker should take an enormous loss so that the guys with only a few bucks here and there to spend on modeling can get their hands on his kits is just unrealistic self-entitlement.

How do you think it would go for me with Master Replicas if I told them $1,200 was too much for their TOS Enterprise, but I'd be willing to pay $200. They'd laugh in my face. No one would even _consider_ doing that unless they were a fool. They'd take look at the price and either pay it or pass. 

Just because Richard posts as a member of this forum, doesn't mean he should be due any less respect for his efforts. That respect is shown in the form of paying his asking price--which most of us agree is exceedingly reasonable.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Gunstar,
Well said, but take your argument to the logical conclusion and you come to the Christie's Auction. If you want that one official prop or model, then no price is too high.

You identified the FM Falcon and the refit as your "Grail" kits. Now if the K'Tinga is somebody else's Grail, then 450.00 is not too high a price to pay. The Refit kit at 50.00 I felt was a bargain. The Scorpion model at 12.00 was not.

I love REL's work and attention to detail, but I haven't bought every ship he's ever made because they interest me to various degrees and if the degree to which I "have to have" the subject is greater than the degree of "can I afford?" the kit, then I don't buy. 

But I don't begrudge anybody else who makes buying the kit a priority. that sort of "keeping up with the Joneses" will only suck the fun out what is supposed to be a hobby.


----------



## REL

Guys, if I weren't making these I couldn't afford them either. In fact there's a lot of garage kits out there that I would like to have, but I can't afford them so I just have to live with it. When I announced the price on my very first kit, the E E, I factored in the time it took to make the kit itself, the materials, labor, cost of molds etc etc and worked out a price for it. Well everyone complained so I dropped the price $250, people still complained but they were able to live with it.

Well I raised the price up after the first run on the EE because my wife figured out the time and cost we were spending on it and I was making a grand total of $3 an hour. I don't think any of you would work for that amount, so please don't expect me to. I'm just one guy here and I do the best I can to get the price as reasonable as possible because I do enjoy seeing people building these things up. 

This Ktinga is priced as low as I can possibly get it, and I'm just barely breaking even on it at that. Yes it will be very limited, but I can't help that right now.


----------



## REL

One is being offered as grand prize in an online model contest here though. 

http://resinilluminati.com/forums/


----------



## Mr. Canoehead

Well I build models at a turtles pace so I won't be entering that contest, guess I will have to get this model the old fashioned way.


----------



## Gunstar1

I'm not saying that $450 is unfair - quite the contrary - it's a good price for an amazing kit - probably too cheap (yes REL should be compensated well for his work - he's not producing it in a Chinese factory!)

I was merely commenting/clarifying (because I thought I was understanding 1701Alover's comments) about the have/have-not lingo. In other words I do think that there's an inherent "caste-system" of model-makers. That is the reality.

We all can't _afford_ to make a studio quality kit. My choice, with what money I have available, is to spend many many years on my 2 model kits and enjoy the whole process of eventually getting my vision fulfilled. That's what it will take for a financially "conservative/limited" approach towards a near-studio-quality job.

And that is why I frequent these forums. Because I can't _afford_ to make mistakes, and it will help me in the long run, since I'm not actively building something, to be "up to speed" on the process.
Sure everyone is free to make bad choices and go bankrupt spending too much on models. But there are those free folks who have the option of paying for quality, and there are other free folks who do not have the option.

Hence, "White-Collar Modeler, Blue-Collar Modeler". Not complaining that I'm a Blue-Collared-Modeler. Just having fun clarify'n the po-sishun of all us po-folk kit-bashers.

It is what it is.
(and I really really appreciate the quality of the Ktinga even though I can never have one  )


----------



## Nova Designs

Hey Gunstar, don't misunderstand me, I wasn't saying that you were complaining about the price... *1701ALover* is the one that seems to have a problem with it. I was just responding to your interpretation of his comments--which seemed to me to be more sarcastic resignation than anything else. 

I happen to think the cost of this particular kit it is not something that anyone has a valid reason to complain about. In fact, I feel that way about all of Richard's kits... even the ones _I_ can't afford.

I also don't necessarily agree that there is a "caste system" in our hobby by default. Its a general truism in life that some people have money and others don't. Those that do are afforded the abilty to do and have more of the things that they want. That's just a general fact of life, not specific to our hobby. I don't see a point in complaining about that, nor in expecting that someone else take a loss so that you can have what you can't afford to pay for.

Even so, if its really that important to someone to have something, there are financial routes for one to take to get what they want---provided one is prepared for the consequences. Debt can be pretty ugly. :wave:


----------



## Mr. Canoehead

Hey Rel, any chance of getting a pic with all the goodies so I can show the wife what I am spending my money on?


----------



## Guest

An ordinary blokes perspective on all this....
I heartily disagree on the 'caste system' idea and that is me being polite. I for one am not a high wage earner at least considering what the average is supposed to be in my country (UK).

So i got myself one of Richards Enterprise E's and all things taken into account that was very little change left from the equivalent of $1200, how? by using up all my savings for a year is how. Wanted it, saved for it, got it, end of story. Do not get me wrong or read anything into it people, just making a simple statement of facts and that's all.

Bottom line is and yes, i will direct the following to 1701ALover and anyone else who may have a problem with high cost models regardless of thier origin. There are many model kits i would like to buy and there are many reasons i don't but to focus on the money side, if i can't afford them then i can't have them, and it is as simple as that and that is how life is. To break it down, by the time it's the next weeks paycheck i have the equivalent of about $20 and i kid thee not. Bills paid and in debt to no-one, if that means missing out on something nice then so be it.

Now granted i do some sideline work and that helps but it's far from regular. so the end result appears to be this...
If you want it but can't afford it ever, get over it, don't whine, drive on.

By the way, if anyone belives an apology of sorts is in order and is upset by the content of this post then i can only repeat a three word quote used by an old New York born and bred girlfriend of mine,
"Deal with it"


----------



## starmanmm

Ok, might as well chime in also. :freak: 

First, if you think what he is charging is high, then you do not build Godzilla models. Take a look at what a 7" - 10" tall kit goes for. $275 on up with $350 being the average and that's for a roughly 9" tall kit. Now that drives me crazy... but that is the cost that I have to live with if I want any GK Godzilla kits to build. I would like to say that I make a decent salary but still $350 for a 9" that I really like is even a tough sell on me. 

As for RELs' price. I feel, though it appears high, is fair. And how do I come to that you ask?

Well, I kept all the slips on a Polar Lights dio that I had built three years ago. That price included the leds, the paints and brushes (ws just getting back into the hobby), the switches the base, the rocks for the base, the after market parts, the figures that I bought from Flyingfrets and the Johnny Lightning Chariot and Space Pod.

Drum roll please.....

I was shocked to see that I had cost me $427.00 in materials alone... never mind my time which took be close to a year to build this thing.

So, I for one, agree that REL price is there... I for one fully understand why for we all have seen what he has put into this and what the results are. I have his Romulan Bird of Prey and am very happy with it like so many others with his work.

And YES I am buying one... maybe two.

So no more talk on this for I don't want to scare REL off from coming back sometime in the future to bring us a decent Galileo 7 (hint, hint).

Now, REL, lets us know when are where to send payment please.


----------



## scotthm

REL said:


> Guys, if I weren't making these I couldn't afford them either.


All I want to know is, when are we gonna find out where to send our checks?  

---------------


----------



## Vaderman

I think it is also one of the reasons Richard is getting out of making kits and focusing on making and designing masters. 

One reason I purchased the E-E and BOP masters from Richard was to be able to offer vacuform kits of these ships at a more affordable price. But even vacuformed with resin details, it will still be more than a standard injection molded kit.

I think we are all lucky that Richard has created these kits and we have the opportuity to buy them. For a model builder, and I may be speaking for myself, but building a model kit of a ship that I love is both inspiring and rewarding.

Now...back to the K'Tinga updates 

Scott


----------



## Hand Solo

1701ALover said:


> REL, I'm sorry, your work really is awesome, but I have to ask why such a steep price? What exactly brought you to charge almost $500 for what is essentially less than a cubic foot of plastic and/or fiberglass? It's really too bad that so many of us have to miss out because the really good kit that everybody wants and has been clammoring for for YEARS is finally available but is priced so far out of our means.



DOH! :freak:


----------



## razorwyre1

perspective here folks: we arent talking about food, shelter, or medicine. we are talking about a TOY. if we were talking about any of those things, the conclusions might be different.
the initial question about the price of the kit was one based on ignorance of the price of the materials and the amount of the labor involved. while it was rather rudely asked, that attitude stemmed from that ignorance, and rel has answered it quite accurately and graciously.
the idea that there is an elite caste in modeling, any more than in any other part of life, is ridiculous. are there are things produced and priced to exclude lower income members of society? of course. is it happening here? no way. if anyone resents the fact that they cannot afford this or any other model kit or kits, they should turn that bitterness toward themselves about the life choices they made which limit their available cash to indulge their interests and not towards the kit producers or those people who can afford it.


----------



## John P

I actually spend well over $500 a month on both DVDs and model kits, so it's not that money's a factor, I just can't justify (to my wife OR myself) blowing the whole month's budget on a single item. So I'll be a have not, and wait to admire everyone else's builds.


----------



## Ignatz

Look at the pictures again and tell me it's not worth the asking price. If anything, Richard's previous offers were steals. I'm sorry, you're not paying for just the plastic, your paying for Richard's time, expertise, and artistry. I don't know how many years he's spent creating patterns, or learning to create patterns, but it's obvious that his expertise is highly developed. That speaks to countless hours spent committed to honing ones skills. I'm not sure if I can afford it either, but I won't for one minute question the asking price. There's no reason why this shouldn't be a $600 kit or a $700 kit. It's a very good deal at $500. I only wish I had a bigger bank account! Like John, I may have to sit this one out and enjoy it vicariously through those who can afford it.


----------



## Opus Penguin

I agree. I may not be able to afford it but it doesn't mean the kit isn't worth the price. It is better detailed than any kit you can find out there hands down. If I had the money I would buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Carson Dyle

John P said:


> I actually spend well over $500 a month on both DVDs and model kits, so it's not that money's a factor, I just can't justify (to my wife OR myself) blowing the whole month's budget on a single item./QUOTE]
> 
> Jeesh, whatever happened to quality over quantity.
> 
> Skip a month, for God's sake!


----------



## drewid142

I find this debate a bit annoying... but I'll chime in anyway... I DO NOT HAVE THE MONEY FOR THIS MODEL... BUT THERE IS NO WAY IN HECK I'M MISSING THIS CHANCE! I'm going to scrounge and buy at least one... and I might even dig deep deep into reserves and get 2. This one is too good to miss!


----------



## SteveR

Actually, it's not much of a debate ...


----------



## uss_columbia

Carson Dyle said:


> Jeesh, whatever happened to quality over quantity.
> 
> Skip a month, for God's sake!


Have you seen John's "warehouse" pictures? I don't think he has nearly enough quantity to even consider sitting one month out!


----------



## ClubTepes

John P said:


> I actually spend well over $500 a month on both DVDs and model kits,


----------



## modelsj

Actually I would like to see Richard limit 1 to customer so that more folks would get a chance to buy one. Me personally would have to take out a personal loan but it is well worth it. I think he is doing us a favor selling it so cheap. He has the job we all dream of- creating awesome models and we would all like to live off of that!


----------



## John P

Carson Dyle said:


> Skip a month, for God's sake!


 Can't. Got a list of stuff to get at Squadron from last month's flyer. Dollars to donuts they'll be out of stock if I wait too long.


----------



## fokkerpilot

Ignatz said:


> Look at the pictures again and tell me it's not worth the asking price. If anything, Richard's previous offers were steals. I'm sorry, you're not paying for just the plastic, your paying for Richard's time, expertise, and artistry..


Couldn't of said it any better myself. To consider these "toys", one should invest in a Playmates version instead.


----------



## modelsj

sounds like someone needs S. A. (styrene anonymous). I got to looking at my meager stash and at 52 don't think I will get to them all.


----------



## starmanmm

Heck... I'm more impressed with Johns' $500 + a month on dvds and models... never mind the one time cost for this model! :freak:  

$500 + a month budget for things like this... now that is something to be proud of!

You da Man John! :woohoo:


----------



## John P

This month's bill - I've been trying to cut back, it's usually over $1k!
Everything yellow is models or DVDs (Joker's Child was comics).


----------



## Nova Designs

You won the lottery didn't you John.


----------



## Griffworks

And didn't bother to tell his friends and offer to buy us a couple of grail kits for our birthdays....


----------



## CaptFrank

"chocolates with love"?
"Bath and Body works"?

Looks like someone's pampering himself!


----------



## John P

The not-yellow ones aren't my charges. 

I'm hoping for the lottery, but right now I just have a good job.


----------



## starmanmm

> "chocolates with love"?
> "Bath and Body works"?


 
Yeah... saw that too. :drunk:


----------



## Ignatz

Man. I haven't been to an Outback in years. They still have that bloomin' onion?


----------



## Griffworks

... and to try and bring this thread back around to it's original topic..... 


Any new updates, REL?


----------



## drewid142

I've been checking back everyday... looking for new pics! I think I'm more excited about this kit than any in a long time!


----------



## John P

starmanmm said:


> Yeah... saw that too. :drunk:


 My wife uses the card too, ya know.


----------



## REL

Update.


----------



## John P

Saliva. Chin. Lap.


----------



## SteveR

OOoooh! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs

Hey, he's making a _gummy_ Klingon!


----------



## John P

Does that mean it'll be sold in little orange bags on a carousel rack at the deli?


----------



## SteveR

Huh huh. "Edible K'Tingas". Huh huh.


----------



## starmanmm

chewy and filling!


----------



## starmanmm

Looking better!


----------



## REL

Almost have the molds finished.


----------



## Modeler1964

WOW! .........just...............WOW!


----------



## Nova Designs

Mmmm, mint.

Seriously, I'm seeing food every time I look at this stuff. I must be hungry or something.


----------



## SteveR

I wonder how much REL would ask to mold that thing in chocolate ...


----------



## REL

I actually thought of casting the 1/1000 version I was working on in chocolate for the holidays, but I didn't get it finished in time. I am going to finish it though, I just won't be the one producing it by the way.


----------



## SteveR

I get to bite the head off!


----------



## zysurge

Think how easy it would be to do battle damage on a chocolate K'Tinga!


----------



## Nova Designs

Whoa... chocolate starships. Now that is cool!


----------



## schmidtjv

Swiss dark chocolate Borg cubes...Mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## REL

Just a little announcement. I ordered a fiberglass air operated chopper/spray dump gun system, finally lol. So the good news is my new FG castings will be consistent thickness throughout, bubble free and with a perfect mix ratio, which is very nice.


----------



## Nova Designs

Jeez, Richard, I didn't think you could make these things any better.


----------



## REL

The first body cast. I had to take the pics at an angle so the detail would show up on the clear casting. This was hand laid up as the equipment I ordered isn't supposed to be here till next week.


----------



## Nova Designs

Its hard to see what's on the inside and what's on the outside... but what I can make out looks fantastic.


----------



## REL

I primered the casting with self etching primer.


----------



## Modeler1964

That is just too cool! What color primer is that? Olive drab?


----------



## Sean C

That is a thing of beauty. Its curves, lines, crisp details . . . . everything. Truly a beautiful piece.


----------



## starmanmm

> I primered the casting with self etching primer.


 
Is there a name brand that you use? Or is it a speciality item?


----------



## REL

Thanks.

The primer is made by Duplicolor, you can get it at auto parts stores. It works very well on resin and fiberglass parts where adhesion might be a problem. 

http://www.duplicolor.com/products/primer.html


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Fantastic looking! You are indeed a master modeler!


----------



## REL

Thanks.


I have the bridge parts cast now.


----------



## Vaderman

That is stunning work.

Scott


----------



## REL

I got the ball cast, which wasn't easy since it's hollow, but I finally figured it out.


----------



## Nova Designs

So is that what self-etching means... its has the ability to grab onto a surface without having to give that surface a "tooth" ?

Never heard of it before, but it sounds cool!

BTW, the castings are looking fantastic. I can't wait to place my order!!! :thumbsup: 




REL said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The primer is made by Duplicolor, you can get it at auto parts stores. It works very well on resin and fiberglass parts where adhesion might be a problem.
> 
> http://www.duplicolor.com/products/primer.html


----------



## jbond

How long before we can order these things? I just got a little windfall...


----------



## CaptFrank

*jbond * asked:


> How long before we can order these things? I just got a little windfall...


Cans of self-etching primer? Right away!
Just check your local hardware store. :thumbsup:


----------



## starmanmm

Funny but cold man.


----------



## djharmon

Richard, do you spray the primer straight from the can or do you "de-can" it and use an airbrush?


----------



## REL

I spray it straight from the can, I make sure the can is at room temp, then use multiple light coats. 

Here's the neck casting. The bar I have running through it will allow some pretty thick wires, so it should be more than thick enough to run all the wiring to the bridge section.


----------



## REL

Here's the top of the hull.


----------



## Mr. Canoehead

Rel I remember that on your Enterprise-E you had fully painted the model when you relized that the paint had a tough time "sticking" at which point you stripped the paint job to add a layer of special primer to alow the paint to stick better. Is this model going to need the same procedure?


----------



## REL

Several things happened that didn't allow the paint to stick to the EE. First, I removed the pieces from the molds too early, I had no idea what I was doing. Second, I painted it too soon, so the pieces were still outgassing, it was like an hour after I pulled the pieces and I painted them. And I probably didn't scrub them very well to get the mold release off either. 

Now I make sure to let the pieces sit out for at least a week before painting, and scrub them down very well, and use a self etching primer and I haven't had any trouble since. 

Basically the same thing you'd do with a resin kit you would do with fiberglass.


----------



## REL

I started the instructions blog, please check there often for build updates. 

thanks.

http://sovereignreplicas.blogspot.com/


----------



## Nova Designs

Ah that's very nice, Richard.


----------



## Griffworks

Can't view Blogspot.com, unfortunately...  Will you continue to update us here, as well?


----------



## REL

Just the build up will be on the blog, any updates to the kit itself I'll put everywhere else. 

I primered the top body casting.


----------



## REL

Here some pieces fit together.


----------



## StarshipClass

WOW! Looking great!


----------



## Modeler1964

That is one beautiful job Rich!


----------



## pagni

Magic !


----------



## REL

I got the machine in and sprayed up a lower K'tinga, it took 45 seconds! LOL. It got up under the lip and everything, and not a bubble to be seen anywhere. I can adjust the length of the fiberglass strands depending on the application, for something like this I set it on 1/4" strands, for big stuff like the D I can put it on 1" strands. 

This fiberglass is 4 times more heavy duty than the stuff I was using before with the traditional hand lay up method.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Cool!


----------



## X15-A2

Hey REL,

Please give us some info about the chopper gun that you bought. I've always worked with fiberglass (since 6th grade) but have never even seen one of these tools, I'd really like to know more about them. Things like where to buy, how much, etc. Does it automatically mix resin & catalyst too or do have to pre-mix a batch before shooting? Thanks and great work on this model (like all the others that you've posted here).


----------



## Nova Designs

Wow... 45 seconds!


----------



## starmanmm

I love new toys!


----------



## REL

I've installed all the lighting etc. and now on to paint. Also, after building this up there's a few things I'm going to have to change on the kit, nothing major.


----------



## Nova Designs

Oh My God!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drewid142

oh...


----------



## Griffworks

Excellent work, REL! VERY nicely done!


----------



## Captain April

So, how 'bout lighting that bad boy up?


----------



## John P

I see you have a can of paint remover handy .


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

I'm still just stunned, not only at the craftmanship of your work REL, but at the speed. Twere I building that, I'd still be scratching parts!! :roll:


----------



## uss_columbia

It looks soooooooo sweet! I'm still holding on to the money for one of these, as soon as you say where to send it...


----------



## Hand Solo

Captain April said:


> So, how 'bout lighting that bad boy up?


Do you see those wires sticking out of the bottom of it? Never mind those...Doctor's orders and such....


----------



## REL

I got my replacement resin in today, and I'll be casting these up all week. The first one's will start shipping out next week. 

Price is $450 including shipping in the US, but no more orders until I can catch up with the one's I took before.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Good news.


----------



## John P

That's almost exactly what my car repair cost today! :lol:


----------



## Mr. Canoehead

REL said:


> no more orders until I can catch up with the one's I took before.



You'll let us know when your taking orders again or should we send you a PM for a waiting list?


----------



## uss_columbia

John P said:


> That's almost exactly what my car repair cost today! :lol:


And I'll bet you'd rather have a ktinga than a car repair! (Of course, it's a drag to have to walk everywhere. )


----------



## REL

After a few last minute revisions to the kit it's now completely finished and I will be shipping them out in the order they were paid for. Probably about 3 per week, sorry for the hold up.


----------



## Carson Dyle

WHOO-HOO! 

:woohoo:


----------



## Nova Designs

Richard, I guess I missed when you announced they could be ordered. Do we just order though you directly as with your other kits?


----------



## REL

Nova Designs said:


> Richard, I guess I missed when you announced they could be ordered. Do we just order though you directly as with your other kits?


Yes, we had something else worked out, but it didn't work out like we planned LOL.


----------



## Griffworks

Beautiful castings, REL!


----------



## REL

Griffworks said:


> Beautiful castings, REL!


Thanks. I'm making sure that each one is sent out flawless, so there's a lot of care involved in each part.


----------



## Nova Designs

REL said:


> Yes, we had something else worked out, but it didn't work out like we planned LOL.


Ah I see. Well, I'm pretty serious about getting one of these from you. Please let me know when I can order one.


----------



## Modeler1964

WOW! That kit looks fantastic! Counting the days now! LOL


----------



## Modeler1964

By the way...is that one mine?? LOL


----------



## Vaderman

What can I say...gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!

Hurry up tax return!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## JonD

Hooray!! 2 Christmases in quick succession!! I can't wait! Thanks Richard - it's looking fantastic!!


----------



## REL

Hundreds of mb of reference on the studio model has been posted here.

http://www.resinilluminati.com/showthread.php?t=903


----------



## Carson Dyle

Holy Frack! How'd I miss that? Thanks for posting!


----------



## REL

Ok ready to paint.


----------



## JonD

Oh. My. God.

It's. Humungous! 

Seriously, what an amazing piece of work. Thank you once again, Richard. It's just wonderful.


----------



## fokkerpilot

WOW  It begs for lights!!!


----------



## sbaxter

I'm fresh out of superlatives that might do this justice.

Wow.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Vaderman

sbaxter said:


> I'm fresh out of superlatives that might do this justice.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Qapla'
> 
> SSB


How about Ka'Plah! (Which means "Success").


----------



## REL

sbaxter said:


> I'm fresh out of superlatives that might do this justice.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Qapla'
> 
> SSB


Superlaxitives?


----------



## REL

Oh, nevermind, read that wrong.

Thanks everyone I appreciate it.


----------



## sbaxter

Vaderman said:


> How about Ka'Plah! (Which means "Success").


Read my message (especially my closing) again. Or just look to the next line.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Griffworks

Spelled in the Federation Standard version for the Klingon Language.


----------



## John P

Marronne!!!!!


----------



## JGG1701

You Klingons nevere do anything small do you?  

:thumbsup: Excellant work REL.


----------



## REL

Got the basecoat on.


----------



## woof359

looks good but you need somthing in the pci to show how huge this monster is, Im jelious.


----------



## KUROK

Beauty !

V'Ger sure must be getting hungry for it!


----------



## Griffworks

Dang that looks good. I'm sure it'll be even more impressive once the paneling starts getting painted.


----------



## StarshipClass

Wow! Just like the movie! In fact, I'll bet this turns out _better _than the movie.


----------



## StarCruiser

It'd be nice to have a few hundred bucks to spend on this but...


----------



## Griffworks

What, you don't have a spare kidney to sell?


----------



## REL

Still painting...


----------



## Opus Penguin

Boy! I sure wish I could afford it. It looks worth every penny. I loved this version. However I am saving my pennies in hopes to get TOS E in 1/350 scale that Richard is also working on.


----------



## Nova Designs

I like your color choices Richard.


----------



## StarshipClass

Richard:

I think that looks better than the motion picture versions! Wow! 

I much prefer that paint scheme over the ST:VI Klingon ship.


----------



## REL

I got the top nearly finished.


----------



## Nova Designs

Weird... that looks like shades of blue and the other pics look green.


----------



## REL

I have a lot of metallics in the paint, so depending on how the light is it looks different colors. In person it's very green.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Richard,
will there be any color "recipes" in the instructions? (hint, hint)


----------



## Griffworks

Very nice! It's like a Modern Art Masterpiece. And we've got front row seats to it's creation!


----------



## StarshipClass

I've painted one in metallics before and the effect is very close to the look of the studio model. Of course mine was nowhere as nice as REL's.


----------



## sbaxter

This just makes me scowl all the more at the AMT kits I have. Even with the very nice aftermarket parts now available, the panels on the main hull are all wrong.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## CaptFrank

sbaxter


> This just makes me scowl all the more at the AMT kits I have. Even with the very nice aftermarket parts now available, the panels on the main hull are all wrong.


Don't think of them as wrong. They're just a variant of the class!


----------



## Carson Dyle

Whadda pile o `crap.


----------



## REL

Carson Dyle said:


> Whadda pile o `crap.


Yep, stacked 2 feet high.


----------



## CaptFrank

Yep. Wouldn't want to try and view anything in a positive manner.
Just bash, bash, bash.


----------



## StarshipClass

It is definitely inaccurate but I think it, with just a few modifications and a good paint job, can look pretty good and representative of the Klingon design ethos.


----------



## REL

Are you guys talking about the Ertl still or mine?


----------



## Nova Designs

I think the Ertl... hehehe.


----------



## John P

Yours sucks too!








Because I can't afford one.


----------



## StarshipClass

REL said:


> Are you guys talking about the Ertl still or mine?


I was talking about the ERTL model. It's a fun, cool looking model but nothing compared to yours.


----------



## CaptFrank

Perfesser Coffee said:


> I was talking about the ERTL model. It's a fun, cool looking model but nothing compared to yours.


Yes! 
Rel, your K'Tinga is beautiful!
I wish I could afford one!


----------



## REL

Thanks. I'm working on the bottom now.


----------



## Carson Dyle

I'll give you $75.00.

Do I have to put it together myself, or does it come already done?

For $75.00 it better light up.


----------



## REL

Make it $80 and you've got a deal. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs

For $80(each) I'll take FOUR of them!


----------



## starmanmm

Like the colors of this! :thumbsup:


----------



## REL

Thanks. I'm doing the windows now.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Are you sure those are the right colors? I thought it was grey. 

Doesn't look the right colors to me, and I've seen every episode of the show.

For $65.00 I'd think you'd at least get the colors right. And why is your workshop so messy?


----------



## Steve Mavronis

I think its beautiful.


----------



## sbaxter

Carson Dyle said:


> For $65.00 I'd think you'd at least get the colors right. And why is your workshop so messy?


Keep going -- eventually he'll give you $20 to take it and "never mention this again"! 

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## StarshipClass

Carson Dyle said:


> Are you sure those are the right colors? I thought it was grey.
> 
> Doesn't look the right colors to me, and I've seen every episode of the show.
> 
> For $65.00 I'd think you'd at least get the colors right. And why is your workshop so messy?


The kit I got from him of that Klingon model had a crooked neck and the decals fell apart when I tried to glue them on. :drunk:


----------



## REL

Glue them on LOL.


----------



## REL

Carson Dyle said:


> Are you sure those are the right colors? I thought it was grey.


You're thinking of the black and white episodes. 



> Doesn't look the right colors to me, and I've seen every episode of the show.


I'm basing mine off of the Hungarian version.



> For $65.00 I'd think you'd at least get the colors right. And why is your workshop so messy?


$65 is just for one nacelle, and my workshop is so messy because I have a family of trolls living in there, they just throw stuff anywhere it's really annoying.


----------



## 172GB

Are you currently taking orders for this kit?


----------



## REL

Thanks, yes I am.

Painting on the markings now.


----------



## Nova Designs

Wow I love how you can see the spotlights on the hull... awesome!


----------



## REL

Ok it's finally finished, I'll be publishing the instructions in the next day or so including my paint choices, which I pretty much winged it, so you don't have to use the same as mine. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## scifieric

That is quite simply beautiful!


----------



## KUROK

Stunning!


----------



## robiwon

Meh, awfuly small for $65..............


----------



## Griffworks

Beautiful work, REL. Very clean lines, as always.


----------



## John P

*sigh*


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Can't deny it, it's just perfect! Clearly movie prop caliber!


----------



## StarCruiser

John P said:


> *sigh*


Ditto...


----------



## StarshipClass

That model is so beautiful that I think I'm going to be physically ill. :drunk:

Great work! 

Truly awesome.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Blows.


----------



## Gunstar1

Fantaaaastic! Wish I had the $$$

Interesting color choice... studio model is much darker - and more "cooler" olive than yellow olive. Tends to look more gray on film - especially before the dvd release. Even then it's more dark gray onscreen because of the lighting used on the shooting model.
I'm assuming decal work is not finished - some other spots for klingon text, and the symbol should be on the shuttle bay, the symbol should be green on the right (yellow circle with : red, blue, green - not red blue blue) and all studio markings have a black outline on them, such that each of the emblem's 4 colors is outlined in black (this applies to all markings, even text)
Also, below each "high beam" spot in the aft section of the forward "ball" there should be another circular, smaller intensity light - brighter than a window but not as bright as the upper spots.

Just thought I'd mention it, but otherwise looks incredible!


----------



## pagni

Genius !!!!!!!!!


----------



## StarshipClass

Carson Dyle said:


> Blows.


Up.

Federation.

Ships.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Raist3001

Nothing short of SPECTACULAR!

Well done Rich


----------



## Nova Designs

That looks fantastic! I've been really eager to finally see a buildup... yeaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Admiral Nelson

You going to light the torpedo bay? That would be awsome.


----------



## REL

Check out these composite shots of my build up someone did on RI.


----------



## fokkerpilot

Spectacular work Richard :thumbsup:


----------



## starmanmm

WOW... nice shots! I can't wait to place my order for this Richard!!

You have my email... just let me know!


----------



## REL

Thanks to a wonderful suggestion by someone that's worked in the movie industry and has knowledge of how some of the studio models were made, I'm now sending these out with pre-primered parts. Basically I will put a coat of primer directly in the mold, with the primer being the surface of the cast part, then lay the FG in on top of the primer. So the primer acts like a gelcoat. 

The beauty of this is now the parts have an extremely durable coat of primer that is bonded to the FG itself. Since the K'tinga's windows are round, to make the windows all one has to do is take a small drill, and drill just through the primer layer for the lights to shine through. 

Now no one has to worry about primer sticking to the ship. 


Here's an example on a bad mold, I primered the mold first, then laid up the clear fiberglass.


----------



## Griffworks

Ingenious! And even smarter of you to make use of that technique.


----------



## starmanmm

Nice idea of how to do things like this!!


----------



## REL

A small announcement on this. I switched to a clear polyester fiberglass from the epoxy, the good news is it sets up faster than the epoxy, the bad news is it's kind of stinky until you get it painted. But other than that it behaves pretty much the same as the epoxy. 

So those that are still waiting on orders will get the polyester stuff, and since it's a faster set, I can start shipping them out sooner. 

Of course I had to build one to see how it behaves, so here it is in the poly fg. 

Thanks


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Richard,
would you be able to tell me how many folks are still ahead of me? 
I'm glad you found a way to get these out faster.

thanks,
Lou


----------



## REL

You've got 2 ahead of you. By the way this one has been canceled for now, I just don't have time anymore to make these. All the one's that were ordered will go out though, just not new orders for awhile. Also I might be selling the masters.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

thanks for the info!


----------



## MartinHatfield

Hey, there's this guy who is doing a lot of re-releases from some company called Polar Lights. I think you should sell the masters to him so we can get a nice affordable styrene version of this beauty.

I love your work REL!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jbond

How many are ahead of me?


----------



## Nova Designs

Damn, that's a great paint job there Richard.


----------



## FoxTrot

Speechless...!!! Unbelievably gifted artistry... Fox!


----------



## REL

All finished with the polyester resin version. A few notes about it, be sure to wear protective gear with this one because it's more toxic than the epoxy one, and like I said it's a little on the stinky side, before it's primered. 

Just use regular primers and paint on it though, you don't need self etch. Also, super glue sticks to it instantly, you don't have time to move the parts around, so be sure to have the piece where you want it before you put them together. The epoxy takes longer for glue to set up, this stuff doesn't, as I found out lol. 

Ok, I've now built both versions, they're difficult yes, but they're not impossible. Now I'll get the rest of the orders out as fast as I can, and I want to thank everyone that ordered one I appreciate it. 

Depending on what Polar Lights is going to do will determine whether I'll release this one again.


----------



## CaptFrank

O.K. Rel. Tell the truth. This is all a scam, isn't it?
You didn't build that K'Tinga, you stole the filming miniature.
Right?



Gawd that looks great!!
I wish I could have one!!!
Great work.:woohoo:


----------



## StarshipClass

Oops! I think I'm drooling!

Beautiful work as always, REL! I wish I could afford this one at this time but just don't have the resources (campaign season is coming up here in SC and I put my money where my mouth is--I need to keep my mouth shut more of the time, I think  ).

I can't really decide what I like about it the most: the sculpt, the paint job, or the lighting effects--all are superb. I love this version of the K'tinga!


----------



## Nova Designs

Man that just looks fantastic. Really.


----------



## REL

Dana (my wife and fiberglass caster) has cast 3 of these this week, I'm slowly getting caught up. Just had to show the pics, lol.


----------



## DiecastUniverse

SR's 1/350 K'tinga, now heat cast in clear resin, is available for preorder at skidmarksdiecast.com. Use the "PREORDER ONLY" option at checkout. That way, your credit card won't be charged until your kit ships out to you. Here's a direct link...

http://www.skidmarksdiecast.com/cat...id=255&zenid=c8f133c42659692bf00bcda8fcbfcc2d


----------



## bigjimslade

REL said:


> Dana (my wife and fiberglass caster) has cast 3 of these this week, I'm slowly getting caught up. Just had to show the pics, lol.


Just curious....what is the process for casting fiberglass with molds?

I have done resin casing but am not familiar with what you are doing there.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Man, I shoulda waited a bit longer before buying. the fiberglass is what gave me the most headaches. that head buld is deep fried gold


----------



## OneAM

I wish I had $450 to spend on this...


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Amen to that! Can you imagine just how frakin' cool a display would be with the PL E-A?!?!


----------



## goose814

> Originally Posted by *Lou Dalmaso*
> _Man, I shoulda waited a bit longer before buying. the fiberglass is what gave me the most headaches. that head buld is deep fried gold _


I know how you feel. I just got mine two weeks ago and it's an incredible kit, but now I almost wish I could have gotten this updated version.

Gus


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

goose,
ask Richard if he has a trade-in policy. You might have to pay out a little more, but it could be worth your time.

for me, it was a once in a (checkbook) lifetime project.


----------



## Trek Ace

Be certain when you build these kits that you construct a sturdy internal armature support for the large, clear castings. Some large, hollow castings of clear resin can bend and droop over time if not supported with a rigid frame - particularly when exposed to heat. This is not a problem with fiberglass as the laminated mesh is very strong and maintains the shape.

Soldering a brass armature together and then epoxying it to the large model surfaces will help to keep it in line over time so sagging won't be an issue.


----------



## goose814

> Originally Posted by *Lou Dalmaso*
> _for me, it was a once in a (checkbook) lifetime project._


You and me both Lou. Though it's worth it, it's the most I've ever spent.

Gus


----------



## REL

I'm going to be re-releasing the 1/350 K'tinga in rotocast resin. Since all the windows have to be drilled out and fiber optics used for lighting, there's no reason it has to be cast in clear.

Also, for those I still owe, please PM or email me as I lost most of my records when my computer crashed. I should be able to get all these orders fill very quickly now that it's an all resin kit, and I don't have the extra time and cost of hand laying fiberglass. 

I'll be doing a build up of this soon to show how to go about lighting etc. 

Thanks

Here's a pic of the new resin body.


----------



## StarCruiser

If only...but alas, not to be (failing a lottery win, of course).


----------



## ThisGuy

That's beautiful detail.


----------



## zysurge

REL said:


> I'm going to be re-releasing the 1/350 K'tinga in rotocast resin.


Cost of the new resin kit?


----------



## jimbo_kirko

*Seeking a 1/350 K'Tinga*

Ok I am losing my mind trying to find a 1/350 scale K'Tinga you guys are my last hope. I am seeking one so that I can convert it over to a 1/350 Q'Onnos One so that I will have the complete set of ships. Is there anyone out there can help?????:thumbsup:


----------



## Carson Dyle

Shoot me a PM... I may be able to hook you up.


----------



## Heavens Eagle

It has been quite a while since Rel posted about re-releasing this kit as rotocast resin. What is going on with it these days? I might be able to afford one soon if it is still somewhat available.


----------



## eagledocf15

*Any update*

I would love an update! Thanks


----------



## ClubTepes

^^^^
What he said.


----------



## jasonius

I got an email from REL saying he was planning on re-releasing the kit sometime in the near future. He's working on a studio scale defiant at the moment http://www.resinilluminati.com/showthread.php?t=3912
so it will probably be after this project. 
Hope I didn't step on your toes, REL.


----------



## Hydronoob

Whew! I just finished reading this post. REM is one of the most talented modelers I've seen in a long while. Best of luck in your future endevors!


----------



## lizzybus

Hydronoob said:


> Whew! I just finished reading this post. REM is one of the most talented modelers I've seen in a long while. Best of luck in your future endevors!


REL's an even better modeler than REM...or is that just me Losing my Religion????


----------



## DarthSideous

lizzybus said:


> REL's an even better modeler than REM...or is that just me Losing my Religion????


I agree REL is better than REM, although perhaps he's a shinny, happy person?  LOL. However, before he get's to the 1/350 K'Tinga he needs to finish my 1/650 Ent D.


----------



## eagledocf15

*Any update*

Is there an update yet or did I miss something?-


----------



## John P

He's been updating on Facebook lately.


----------



## Dave P

That kit has come and gone. Steve Neisen purchased the masters from Richard Long last year. Don't know if he is still offering it.

http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=39069


----------

